# Yard Lighting Hookup Question



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

How do y'all hookup your outdoor Halloween lighting?

Last year I had extension cords running all over my yard each one plugging into a power strip. Into each power strip I plugged blue and red flood lights from HomeDepot. The powerstrips aren't exactly made for outdoor use. Fortunately it didn't rain otherwise I'm sure I would have shorted out. I spray painted the extension cords black as best I could but they still stood out in spots.

I see yard haunts with lots and lots of multi-colored lights, and I never see extension cords.

Is their a way to wire flood lights like malibu lighting?

I'd like to hear what others are doing to hook up their outside lighting.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

For static lighting I use garden spot lamps, these are designed to be stuck in the ground and you can daisy chain them such that you only need a single cable and all their connection boxes are designed to be watertight.

I also made a waterproof extension cable using a socket designed for outdoor use, where the socket is under a lit that you lift up to put the plug in, and you cna then shut the lid on the plug making the connection watertight.

Garden centres are probably the best source for this kind of kit


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

The Malibu low-voltage lights are really flexible, but I don't know if higher voltage lights could be wired up that way, especially for a non-permanent application. If gels or different colored lenses were available to use with Malibu lights, that would be cool. At least then it would be possible to integrate permanent low-voltage landscape lighting into the H-ween display with a change of color. Maybe someone with more electric/lighting experience will chime in 

I haven't found a way around extension cords, but I did find some extension cords that helped cut down on the number I needed. They are really heavy gauge outdoor cords with stations of 2-3 plugs along the length of the cords, every 8 feet or so. I run those along the perimeter of the yard along the fence, and then separate lights, etc can plug into the stations. I still have a lot of cords, just not as many. I cover each set of plugs with cheap throw-away type plastic food storage bowls to keep the rain off. Learned that one the hard way : >

My next house, assuming I get to build it from the ground up, will have outdoor plug boxes in each flower bed, by each tree, and along the front of the house. I don't know how much that will cost, but I think it would be money well spent  Hmmm... I wonder what an electrician would want to set that up for me for the house I'm in now.................


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

I use all green cords when setting up and they blend with the grass so they are virtually unseen. They do have outdoor power outlets some even come with remote switches and timers. But I've personally never had a problem with leaving the cords laying on the ground. Even in rain or snow they've never tripped a breaker that I remember. I use this type of thing to add more plugs and the same type of outdoor flood holders that Phoenix UK mentioned.

I think I should mention this in case anyone else has had the problem. Kids cut across my lawn as they go from house to house because the driveways are about 200' long. This means they walk or run directly over my cords. So I leave about 10' of slack at the receptacle so if they do happen to hook it with their foot, they usually notice it before they would trip. It also protects your props from being yanked.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

I put GFCI outlets in my columns when I built them. Your cords should be plugged in to a protected outlet for your own safety.

I run black and green ext cords, green spot lights, and the power outlets similar to one mentioned above. They have a photocell and timer and work great.

Also this year I am switching to LED spot light bulbs.


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

I use contractor grade extension cords, with those three ways plugged into the ends. I have to get power down about 175 feet, and those are great. I also use the stake in the ground outlets for somethings, like light strings. You can pick them up after Christmas sales really cheap. They have three outlets. I also use an 
"outdoor deck or patio" outlet that hangs on a tree (meant to be screwed into the deck posts). All these have never tripped a breaker, and as far as hiding them, leaves will work well.
If you're worried about tripping, someone once mentioned digging a small trench in the ground, and covering the cords with dirt. That way they're hidden, and don't pose a trip hazard.
I also use low voltage malibu lighthing spotlights on individual props, that may be something you want to investigate. Aimed right, it looks eerie. And you can get colored bulbs for them. As long as the wattage of your bulbs doesn't exceed the limits of your set (mine's 100 watts, which I can use 12 of the 7 watt bulbs with no problem), you should be good.


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

Those are all very helpful suggestions.

Phoenix (or some one else) can you post a picture of the "garden spot lamps" you refer to in your post above. The idea of being able to daisy chain a number of lights together with one cord that have different colored spots is very appealing to me -- especially if it does not consist of permanent lighting which I can dissassemble after Halloween.


----------



## Austin:) (May 23, 2007)

i just bury my extension cords in the bark 
seems to work well.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

link to garden lights


http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav/n...{8960079}&fh_refview=summary&ts=1183421077210

and

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav/n...refview=search&ts=1183421174221&isSearch=true


double

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Twin-Garden-P...060546QQihZ018QQcategoryZ101417QQcmdZViewItem

lots here

http://www.thegardenlightingshop.co.uk/products.asp?c=170&d=3


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

I bought a 250' piece of bulk wire and ran it all along the outline of my yard. I then walked around and wherever I wanted an outet I sat down, stripped the wires and wired one in. On top of that I sti use dozens of extention cords.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

We had a real deluge last Halloween day, and it tripped my breaker. Killed my entire setup. I couldn't find the dang problem, assumed I had a short somewhere in the house,so I ended up running another cord all the way around the house... and then I found the GFI on the FRONT porch, for whatever reason. 

I will be using tape/silicone or something this year to seal up my connections. 

Other than that, I have every type of cord and power block and splitter you can find at lowes. Literally.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

One good idea I've been trying for yard lighting is one that Ugly Joe came up with. It involves using a Malibu low voltage transformer to power numerous colored LED spotlights in the yard. Each spotlight uses 4 high intensity LEDs. Great for illuminating tombstones or other small props without having to run an extension cord to each light. I've been making some of these lately for highlighting plants and bushes in the yard. So far I've got 12 spotlights (6 Green, 6 Blue) running off of one Malibu transformer. 
Her's a couple of pics:
























You could probably also use 3 LEDs in each spot and hook them each to a 9 volt battery and not run any cords at all.


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

DaveintheGrave - I like that idea of using high intensity LEDS with a Malibu transformer. Can you post the specs on the LEDS you are using? Thanks.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Tavaruas--When I need a large quantity of LEDs I find it cheaper to get them from E-bay. Here's a link to the same Blue LEDs I am using from the same seller I bought from:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Blue-LED-Set-of...8QQihZ006QQcategoryZ66948QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
This seller-BestHongKong-I have bought from several times and never got a bad LED yet. And even though they are shipped from China, I usually get them in about a week.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Anything used for the outside lighting has been run into the trees.
Everything is up about 20ft. No hazards from tripping or electrical shocks from the cords. No worries...well, except if a light bulb burns out! LOL

all of it is on dedicated circuits, just don't overload your breakers and you'll be fine.


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

DaveintheGrave - 

Thanks for the link on the LEDS. Would these LEDS be brighter since they are 13000 MCD rather than 7000 MCD... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...loc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget

I'm looking for the brightest LEDS that will run off of a 9 volt power supply which can be wired together in an array of 3 or so. I plan to use them in a lantern and need them to provide enough brightness to light up a prop. Thanks.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Technically they should be a lot brighter. Apparently the higher the MCD rating, the brighter the LED. It would be interesting to compare the brightness of the 7000 MCD LED to the 13,000 MCD just to see the difference.


----------



## Hacknslash (Aug 23, 2005)

OK...I cleaned out my garage this weekend and found that I have a flowing over huge tub of extension cords...it is scary! (no pun) I'm also afraid that as our haunt gets bigger that we are going to start blowing fuses...can't even imagine how not fun that will be. 

So, these daisy chain spots with LEDs...they run on a single line like the kinds that go in your flower beds...you just clip them in where/as needed? Where do you buy them and how do you wire the LEDs in them (or do they sell colored lights that just snap into them)? I'm lost now...but that sounds like a great idea for our graveyard.

Another lighting question...do you like to have your areas bright...so that all the details can be seen...or dark with a bit of light here and there? Mr. Hack and I disagree on this...he thinks we put so much work into the props that he wants them all pretty lit up (green floods everywhere)...I think it looks creepier with a few dimmer lights that show the props...but not ever detail (probably because I'm detail oriented and I see all the painting mistakes!) Being that there isn't a wrong answer...what are your thoughts?


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I prefer spots on key props, and ambient light for the rest. For instance, I have orange string lights on my fence, and it gives off enough light to see, without lighting the world. 

I have blacklights that make epitaphs pop. 

I use the malibu yard lights to light up individual pieces, and floods to create wash. 

I am constantly tweaking, though.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

wilbret said:


> We had a real deluge last Halloween day, and it tripped my breaker. Killed my entire setup. I couldn't find the dang problem, assumed I had a short somewhere in the house,so I ended up running another cord all the way around the house... and then I found the GFI on the FRONT porch, for whatever reason.
> 
> I will be using tape/silicone or something this year to seal up my connections.
> 
> Other than that, I have every type of cord and power block and splitter you can find at lowes. Literally.


I stuck my power bars into gallon ziplock bags and then ductaped the end after zipping it as much as possible around the cords. Very waterproof!


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

DavintheGrave -

Can you post additional information about how you're making your Malibu LED spots. For example...

1. Where did the black housings around the LEDS come from? Are they just standard Malibu housings?

2. Did you use this LED array wizard to design the LED array in each light? http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz

3. What are you using to hold the 4 LEDs in place? 

4. Will any Malibu transformer work with these, or is there a particular model number?

Many thanks!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I wish I had time to put together a decent tutorial on these. I make the housings myself using roughly a 4 inch section of 3/4 in. PVC pipe and a 3/4 in. PVC straight connector. The whole thing is spray painted black with Krylon Fusion paint. The 4 LEDs are mounted inside of a 1/2 inch PVC CAP, which fits snugly into the 3/4" PVC pipe section. I first drill four 3/16" holes in the cap and insert the 4 LEDs (from the inside pointing out) into the cap. I squirt in some hot glue to hold them in place temporarily. I then squirt in some weatherproof caulking to fill up the rest of the cap. Then solder the legs of the LEDs together, leaving one negative and one positive leg free in order to attach the two wires that will connect the spotlight to the main power cord. Drill two small holes in the bottom of the 4 in. section and run the two wires from the inside out the two holes. Use some glue to mount the cap assembly into the PVC section and slide on the PVC connector over it before it dries. (I cut out a section of the connector for water drainage.)
Drill a hole for a screw and mount the light to it's stake. then fill the backside of the light with more caulking to make it waterproof.
Since most LEDs run at about 3 volts I don't use a resistor in this circuit. If you used fewer LEDs you would need one.
I would think any brand of low voltage lighting transformer would work for this application, since they all put out 12 volts DC. You may find it cheaper to buy a set of lights with the transformer included instead of buying the transformer by itself. (I say this because of pricing the transformers at Lowe's.)
If I didn't explain any of this well, let me know and I'll elaborate. I can also try to post more pics if that will help.


----------



## davisgraveyard (Mar 10, 2007)

We use Mini LED Spotlights from www.minispotlight.com exclusivly. I got rid of all my extension cords and 100W floods. I run all our lighting off of one 2A 12VDC adaptor.

check out our display 

www.davisgraveyard.com/crypt_fog.jpg
www.davisgraveyard.com/night_crypt.jpg

www.davisgraveyard.com

There is an article about these lights at www.hauntsearchmagazine.com with pictures of our display.

Jeff


----------



## davisgraveyard (Mar 10, 2007)

Since we use the 12VDC LED spotlights we use 24guage black speaker wire for all the wiring. I bought a 1000ft spool from an electronics online supplier. Can't see the wire at all even during the day.

Jeff
www.davisgraveyard.com


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

davisgraveyard said:


> We use Mini LED Spotlights from www.minispotlight.com exclusivly. I got rid of all my extension cords and 100W floods. I run all our lighting off of one 2A 12VDC adaptor.
> 
> check out our display
> 
> ...



Excellent Display!


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

DaveintheGrave - 

Thanks for the detailed explanation on how you are making the LED spots. It's very helpful. I'm still considering how to re-do my Halloween lighting this year and spent time at HomeDepot yesterday looking at all types of lighting. 

In another post above it indicates that you can purchase COLORED Halogen lights for Malibu lighting. I didn't see any COLORED Halogen bulbs at HomeDepot, however -- only white bulbs. Assuming this is the case, I'm thinking it may be easier to go that route rather than make individual LED spots. I was wondering if you considered the alternative of using COLORED Halogen bulbs, and if so, could share why you prefer the LED spots you're making.

Another question I have for you or the forum is if I decide to use the colored Halogen bulbs as part of the Malibu lighting system, what wattage bulbs should I use. I don't want them to be too dark or too bright.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

glass paint is handy for making coloured halogen lights, especially if you buy lighting fixtures with glass lenses DON'T paint a halogen bulb directly you will kill it


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

I learn something new every day on this forum. I've never heard of glass paint, but that sounds like a great idea for making colored Halogen bulbs that have lenses. Is glass paint readily available, say, at HomeDepot?


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

Its more of a hobby shop type thing for making 'stained glass' windows, I buy it from HobbyCraft in the UK, there must be an equivalent over there.


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

Phoenix - If the glass paint is made for stained glass windows will it stand up to the heat produced from a Halogen bulb safely?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Tavaruas said:


> DaveintheGrave -
> 
> I was wondering if you considered the alternative of using COLORED Halogen bulbs, and if so, could share why you prefer the LED spots you're making.


I like the subtle lighting you get from using LEDs and I also have the alternative to power them from 9 volt batteries if I don't want to run any wires.
One other reason is I am CHEAP! (Thrifty?)

On the question about glass paint: I know some people at Christmas use Stained Glass paint to put color on individual clear mini-light bulbs. Such as for a wire frame figure where a lot of different colors are desired.
Not sure if it would hold up to the heat from a halogen or not. It's worth a shot. It should be availble from Michael's craft stores.


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

DaveintheGrave,

You make a good point about the subtle light cast by LEDS versus halogen colored bulbs.

It looks like Minispotlight.com has put together a similar LED single light like yours: https://www.shop.minispotlight.com/categoryNavigationDocument.hg?categoryId=3

Since Minispotlight.com is using 1 LED to your 4 LEDS, I'm assuming that you have found that you needed more LEDS to get the amount of desired light.

Rather than using a Malibu transformer (which I priced at $37-$185 at HomeDepot depending on the total watts), Minispotlight.com is using a cheaper 12VDC walwart (about $10-$20 again depending on wattage): https://www.shop.minispotlight.com/categoryNavigationDocument.hg?categoryId=2

Do you see any reason why the walwart wouldn't work in place of the more expensive Malibu transformer? (I'm cheap...err...I mean "economical" like you.)

Lastly, how are you connecting your LED lights to the transformer? Are you wiring each one into a master cable running around your yard, as you do with standard Malibu lighting?

My apologies for the thousand questions, but obviously I'm a complete neophyte when it comes to wires and electricity. All I know is not to stick my screwdriver in the light socket....which I had to learn the hard way!


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

I don't know if anyone brought this up yet or not (skimmed the thread!)... Malibu style lighting is great for this. I've even put them on a DMX controlled dimmer to create a flicker (wavey type) circuit. It's a great effect. Plus the fixtures are cheap ($5 ea), they are durable and weather proof, and the cable is less expensive than lamp cord. Around here I even find the fixtures at thrift stores for .50 cents and I just found 200 ft of cable for $1. I even use the cable as speaker wire.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I would say the wall wart is obviously a cheaper alternative to the Malibu transformer. The description says it will power 10 lights with 200MA. I'm not sure of the wattage of mine, but I would say you could add quite a few more lights to run off the Malibu.
Just to let you know--Electronic goldmine has a 12VDC, 200MA power adapter for $1.49. All you have to do is snip the connector off the end of the wire and use the bare wires. I just ordered 4 of them last month.
http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G14801
And yes--I just hook each spotlight to the main power wire coming from the transformer.


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

DaveintheGrave - 

Good find on the walwarts. 

I'm trying to obtain some info on how the Minispotlights are connected using the terminal strips shown on their website (which I've never worked with). I'll pass along the info to the forum if and when I understand it. I'm still waffling as to the approach to take for this year's lighting - make LED spots like yours and use a Malibu transformer, or use 12v halogen colored lights with a malibu transformer, or just buy LED spots from Minispotlight.com and use a walwart as a power supply. I'm trying to stay away from the use of extension cords and 120v flood lights.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

I really like the idea of the LED spots you made Dave. Safer, Lower electric Bill, Subtle effect and cheap to build. Perfect for haunting! very nice...so I will be copying you though, sorry


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks, Mr. U. Isn't that what this forum is all about anyway? Stealing, er, BORROWING each others ideas?
Actually I had been making my own spotlights, but Ugly Joe is the one who let on about using the Malibu transformer a couple of years ago.
So he deserves most of the credit. I need to IM him and thank him for the idea.
Let me know if you have any problems with making the lights.


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

Minispotlight.com just posted additional photos on various methods to wire up their LED spotlights which may be helpful:

https://minispotlight.com/Photo_Gallery.php?aa=0&si0=12&si1=0

https://minispotlight.com/Photo_Gallery.php?aa=0&si0=6&si1=0

Also, as another alternative, Davisgraveyard wired his minispotlights as follows (hope he doesn't mind my posting his instructions): 

"The LED Spotlights come with a 6 foot cord. One wire is copper the other silver. What I did was lay all the spotlights in the yard where I wanted them. Then I grabed the 4-5 lights that were the closest together and wired all the copper ends together and the silver ends together by just cutting the wire leads and twisting them and then taping them with electrical tape. Before I taped them I cut a piece of wire and connectd it to the 2 groups of copper and silver wires and extended it to the next cluster of 4-5 lights. I worked my way across my yard this way until I got to the last group and then just ran a wire from the copper and silver groups to the wallwort (12VDC 1.5A). Nothing special. It worked great with over 50 spotlights. Since it is was all 12VDC my wiring worked great and lasted through all the October Weather. It would be the same thing if you took all your Mini Spotlights and wired all the copper ends to one side of the transformer and the silvers to the other."


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

For those of you who are using Malibu type lighting outdoors to light your Halloween Haunt are you using colored halogen bulbs or clear halogen bulbs. 

I can't seem to find any colored outdoor Halogen bulbs at Home Depot or other lighting stores. 

Any suggestions on where to find these? 

And what wattage bulbs are you using?


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

Due to the heat generated by halogen bulbs, there's no such thing as a colored halogen bulb. Those fixtures (metal), will require some type of lens. Non-halogen bulbs, say 4/7/11 watt bulbs, come in a slim variety of primary colors. I recommend using lenses for everything to simplify.

(I speak from experience - I'm a theatrical lighting designer.)


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

*cords cords everywhere*

I have it somewhat easy I live in a trailer and run cords along the skirting from outlets I installed . also I have some underground throughout the yard. I used a sidewalk edger to make a path to where I wanted ,lay in the cord and just walked over it to seal it in .the edger puts the cord about 3 inches down. the ends come out in the flower beds so I don't mow them over then plug in lighting from there. I use only heavy duty cords and gfi outlets for my lights and props ,safety first for everybody near my place! dont want to ruin a good time.


----------



## Tavaruas (Jul 1, 2007)

deveds2 said:


> Due to the heat generated by halogen bulbs, there's no such thing as a colored halogen bulb. Those fixtures (metal), will require some type of lens. Non-halogen bulbs, say 4/7/11 watt bulbs, come in a slim variety of primary colors. I recommend using lenses for everything to simplify.
> 
> (I speak from experience - I'm a theatrical lighting designer.)


Deveds, what I meant to say in my prior post is do they make white Halogen outdoor lights with colored lenses. I subsequently found these:

http://www.buylightfixtures.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=258 

They seem quite expensive. Also, I believe these are only for indoor, not outdoor, use. Why that is I'm not sure since they look similar to the outdoor white Halogen lights I use in my yard on a day to day basis.

Is it possible to attach some type of colored lense to an outdoor white Halogen light? If so, where can I purchase those colored lenses.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

I use flood lights for general lighting and I use c-7 lights for the spot lights on each item. I out those insie some pvc piping. You can get wire/plugs/sockets from http://www.aachristmas.com/vpasp/bulk-wire-stringers.asp


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

Ah, I found some lenses and clips finally. I knew I'd used these before I just couldn't remember which company sold them. So, here they are:

Lenses - These are glass colored lenses for MR16 halogen lamps:
http://www.pegasusassociates.com/ColoredGlassLightFilter.jsp

Here are the clips that hold them in place:
http://www.pegasusassociates.com/FilterHolderClip.jsp


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

On the site I posted above I ordered three lenses and three clips. Total price with shipping: $38.39US.

Kind of pricey but I don't get my "cost" price any more. Dang!


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

Generally, I don't use halogen outdoor. And I rarely use halogen in haunts at all. The heat introduces an element of danger I'd rather do without. Also, there are cheaper alternatives. Here's what I use:

Amazon.com: Low Voltage Light Expressions Zoom Floodlight - Polymer- 10 pack: Kitchen & Dining

I dont' use the metal fixtures as they are WAY overpriced. The plastic 11watt ones are perfect.

Although I rarely buy a kit I like to assemble what I need. I find transformers on eBay (I got a nice 600w one), buryable cable at Home Depot (cheaper than lamp cord too), and the fixtures are always around $5. The transformers are fully dimmable with 600W X10 induction dimmer or a DMX pro lighting dimmer. They are very flexible and are perfect for long runs. I've run them 500 ft on many occasions (we do a haunted forest).

For color, I cut gels to fit the round shape and just drop them in. Sometimes I'll use a non-paper velum material too to help diffuse the light.

A side note on the X10 dimmer... I use an Insteon dimmer on a light sensor - as the sun sets, the lights fade up in about 10 seconds. It's very cool looking.


(I edited this post to add links to everything I'm rambling on about.)


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

Here's a quick "How To" on gelling Malibu floodlights:

http://www.deved.com/photos/malibu_assembly/


----------



## chris03852 (Sep 23, 2007)

You can always do what i do....every year for christmas i add 2 more circuit breakers with more outdoor plugs. LOL  . With all kidding aside even up here in New hampshire in December those indoor cords work fine as long as yo have GFIC plugs or GFIC circuit breakers you shouldn't have a problem. I find only in very heavy rains do i have a short and then by the next morning they dry out and just flick the fuse back on and you should be ok. Just try not to overload one fuse, if 1 keeps on blowing take away some lights.


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 29, 2007)

deveds2 said:


> Generally, I don't use halogen outdoor. And I rarely use halogen in haunts at all. The heat introduces an element of danger I'd rather do without. Also, there are cheaper alternatives. Here's what I use:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Voltage-Light...51827?ie=UTF8&s=garden&qid=1188366476&sr=1-11
> 
> ...


I see you are using a little bit of Insteon. I'm the author of LightShowMaster, which is a lightshow sequencer using Insteon. You might be interested in it. It will allow you to program your Insteon controlled lights to be programmed to turn on/off and fade in sync with any music or sound track. You create the events in a visual editor. You'll need a PLC (soon to support PLM), at least one Insteon device for each track you want to use, and of course a computer to edit and run the show. There are few caveats due to limitations in the Insteon technology (like you can't send more than 2-3 events per second) and some things are not as straight forward as I would like. You can download the demo from http://www.jltsoft.com which limits you to 2 minute sequences and 16 channels. Or you can see what I did with Insteon using my software last Halloween at"








http://www.hauntsoft.com/haunt2006.wmv

Xpendable


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi and thanks for the info about LightShowMaster.

It's my understanding that PLC (X10, Insteon, et al) has too many limitations and stability issues for more critical applications. My experience with PLC is that it is slow, and only works 90% of the time. I would never use PLC for security and you mention that I can't send more than 2-3 events per second. Also, in most of my applications I'm in a commercial building where PLC gets even more troublesome.

Don't get me wrong, I love PLC and nearly every device in my house is PLC enabled and I have a dozen controllers already - most are junk and just take up space in the box they were shipped in.

In my haunts scenes must run with precise timing 100% of the time. I create complex planned events that are all sequeneced in Cakewalk Sonar and controlled via MIDI and DMX to sync with the score, sound effects, lighting, prop controll, and environment effects. These queues are either triggered by a quest passing through the haunt, daisy-chained from another trigger, or are manually triggered by actors. For control signals I use either direct voltage control, MIDI, MMC, or primarily DMX. Occassionally I'll throw in a few Prop-1 controllers that are built into props but they are always triggered from a queue in Sonar.

What I DO need though is a way to send PLC signals from Sonar. Would be great to have a plug-in for it that allows me to send PLC queues during sequenced events automatically. I've gone so far as to aquire X10's and Cakewalk's software development kits to attempt it myself. I'm not really a programmer so I haven't gotten far. The idea is to control in-house lighting at the same time I control show lighting. Just being able to turn them on or off would be great but currently that would mean installing a DMX dimmer at the facility's breaker box. Even at home that's getting a little crazy.

Not sure if this explains everything really well.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

for minispotlights, how much light do they throw off and do they need to be super-close to your props?
I'm thinking of buying some of these shortly, since I cannot find any other source of similar lights.


----------



## davisgraveyard (Mar 10, 2007)

We light an entire tombstone (2'x3') with one light. We set it back about 3 feet. We use 2 (at different angles for larger props). The best thing about these is that there is no ambient light. You just light up the surface you want lit. The surrounding area is left dark. I actually had to add some landscape lighting to bring a little light into our display because it was a little too dark. But the effect is fantastic!

Jeff
www.davisgraveyard.com


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

Jeff, thanks for the info on the minispots! I was going to be messaging you regarding your tombstone lighting... It's awsome! I've been looking for something to illuminate mine that didn't look too fake and then I saw your images!!! WOW! Perfect!

One quick question... what colour/s do you use for the tombstones? Is it by chance the "warm white"? Didn't look particularily coloured to me and that's exactly what I'm looking for!


----------



## davisgraveyard (Mar 10, 2007)

Yes we use the warm white. We bought one of each color and tried them all and warm white looks the best with our tombstones. We do use the bright white for effect lighting on larger props like the columns of the mausoleum or our statues like the angel and morner. 

Jeff


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

Jeff, thanks for the info! That's fantastic (and so is your yardhaunt)!

:O)


----------



## hedg12 (Jun 22, 2008)

For years I used heavy contractor grade extension cords, and just covered them with landscape fabric and leaves. Worked great, until last year when a gopher tunneled up from underneath and decided he liked the taste of the insulation on one of the cords (mmm, fried gopher.) Luckily I was home & smelled the smoke. I'll use LEDs from now on.




deveds2 said:


> It's my understanding that PLC (X10, Insteon, et al) has too many limitations and stability issues for more critical applications. My experience with PLC is that it is slow, and only works 90% of the time. I would never use PLC for security and you mention that I can't send more than 2-3 events per second. Also, in most of my applications I'm in a commercial building where PLC gets even more troublesome.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love PLC and nearly every device in my house is PLC enabled and I have a dozen controllers already - most are junk and just take up space in the box they were shipped in.


I used to work for a custom installation company where we used UBP PLC systems for retrofit work. We had several homes with more than 100 switches and basically no problems, even with 30 - 50 year old wiring. When integrated with PC controlled automation systems, the response was essentially instantaneous. I'm not sure it would do for a really elaborate animated lighting system with chasing lights or sparkle effects, but if you're turning on a spot light to light a prop for a "BOO" effect or triggering strobes for lightning, I'd imagine it would be fine.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yep thanks, Jeff, it all looks amazing!
I'm thinking that I'm going to order some minispotlights...do you have them connected as shown on the website with the terminal block, or do you (can you) connect them all in to a single landscape wire and run that to the 12v power supply? I really don't want a separate power cord for each light...


----------



## CasaFear (Dec 9, 2008)

davy2 said:


> Yep thanks, Jeff, it all looks amazing!
> I'm thinking that I'm going to order some minispotlights...do you have them connected as shown on the website with the terminal block, or do you (can you) connect them all in to a single landscape wire and run that to the 12v power supply? I really don't want a separate power cord for each light...



I used them last year as well and I had about 10 lights goiong with only two power supplies (One for each side of the driveway). I used the terminal blocks, all they do is allow you to make an easy splice. One block holds 12 terminals. You will use one terminal (they break apart) that splices your power supply cord to the wire that will be used to power all your lights. You just strip off the ends of both wires (power supply wire and your other wire), slip the one wire from one cord (lets say the positive of the power supply) into the terminal block and screw it down to hold it in place. Then do the same thing to the negative side of your power supply to the other side of the block. Now your power supply is connected. Do the same thing to the other side of the terminal block for your main wire. Although you can put in two wires from the two cords on the same side, it is just neater to put them on opposite sides. 

then on your main wire, cut every time you need a use the spotlight. Break off another terminal block, wire it in, wire in the spotlight, then wire in the remaining part of your power cord and you are good to go. 

As long as you don't use too many spotlights on one power supply (it tells you on their website) you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## davisgraveyard (Mar 10, 2007)

I use 1 single 1.2a 12VDC power supply that I plug into a photo sensor switch to turn the lights on at dusk.

What I do is take as many of the 6 foot cords from the lights and wire them together (copper to copper, silver to sliver) and then run a short lead of wire to the next grouping starting at the far end of the yard until I am all the way back to the other end and then wire the final lead to the power supply. Probably somewhere near 80+ LED's. So what I end up with are clusters of 4 to 5 LED's wired together with short 6-8 feet lenghts of 22g black speaker wire. 

Works fine for me.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks, Casa and Jeff, this is very helpful!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

I use heavy duty black and green extension cords. I picked up some chain spotlights that you spike into your lawn which are also green and picked up a outdoor power strip that spikes into the ground. At night you can't see them.


----------



## Kooka (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a whole bunch of outdoor cords I picked up in an after Christmas clearance sale. I find that is the best time to get outdoor electrical supplies as well as candle light and flickering bulbs. It seems every year I have found some real good deals at target abotu two weeks after Christmas on thsi stuff, 75% to 90% off on heavy duty outdoor extension cords.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

also a good time to get the christmas tree remote controlled outlet thingys


----------

